# impressive



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont know the first thing about what you fellers do but I am very impressed. Where is a good site to research making u own lures?


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Right here. VC and Tigger as well as many others have posted tutorials in the tackle making forum. All the info you need is in there. Search back through or do a search for a topic you are looking for. Also dont be afraid to ask questions, these are a great group of guys and all are willing to share info.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

I do not have the time I used to for poking around, but this site is by far the friendliest, most giving site out there for learning. Hell, I don't even know how to get to Ohio, but I come here first  The other sites are pretty much full of repeat questions, and one or two know-it-alls, that really don't know it all


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

There a lot of guys here who take the time to answer any question that arises. Feel free to ask anything you'd like and I'm sure you'll put pointed in the right direction.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> I do not have the time I used to for poking around, but this site is by far the friendliest, most giving site out there for learning. Hell, I don't even know how to get to Ohio, but I come here first  The other sites are pretty much full of repeat questions, and one or two know-it-alls, that really don't know it all


You're kidding, right?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Tornwaders, welcome aboard....and this is the best learning site, just ask. 

Dampeoples you hit it right on the head.....

Rod


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

welcome waders, some wicked talent on this board, vince ,tigger and the pros will have you up and running with making plugs,, and i couldnt find ohio, with onstar, or a map, lmao, 

Etch


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.tackleunderground.com

Everything ya ever wanted to know about making baits.


----------

